# Victorian Violets



## Lynnz (May 23, 2013)

this is the fragrance from Oregon Trail such a delight to soap no A or D breezy easy :-D




Victorian violet such a pretty  floral and a breeze to soap no acceleration or discolouration by Lyn4078, on Flickr


----------



## Faerie Whispers (May 24, 2013)

WOW! Love those colors!


----------



## memphishiker (May 24, 2013)

great colors!!


----------



## OHello (May 24, 2013)

I love violet soap and those colours & swirls are amazing!  I am jealous


----------



## Relle (May 24, 2013)

Love it Lyn, is it a strong one ? because violets can be a weak smell.


----------



## newbie (May 24, 2013)

I love your soaps, Lynn. You have such a good feel for color combos and proportion. I was looking at your website (or facebook page, I can't remember) and I tried to copy one of your soaps. It is SO BAD it's ridiculous- I should post a picture because you'd laugh your a** off. It certainly made me appreciate what you do and how easy you make it look!


----------



## lsg (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 24, 2013)

Wow, that's really pretty soap!


----------



## kazmi (May 24, 2013)

Gorgeous!  I just did a similar color combo last weekend and it came out nowhere near the beauty of yours!!!!


----------



## Lynnz (May 25, 2013)

Thanks all, Relle this is a nice fragrance it is not in your face strong but not weak as some florals tend to be after washing you can smell it on your hands still. I have yet to take it to the shower. Newbie I am sure your soap looks fine I think we all think ours is worse for wear than others if you want  help on the soap let me know maybe I can give you a few pointers


----------



## newbie (May 25, 2013)

Well, that's nice of you to say, but it is really awful. I think that's what you get sometimes when you are trying to copy and not doing your own thing. I'll post a pic, so you can laugh.


----------



## newbie (May 25, 2013)

Okay, guess whose is whose. And if ANYONE tells me my soap looks good, I mean seriously, you have to be lying. 

Everyone has a bust now and then.

And I'm ever and always up for pointers, Lynn!


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 25, 2013)

That is beautiful! Love the colors they are so nice & vivid.


----------



## Lynnz (May 25, 2013)

What colourants did you use??? get them right and your halfway there, bevel your bars and use a tspoon to sculpt the top can you see the effect of dipping the tip of the spoon in and scooping? You also need to make sure the soap is set up enough to do this. The colourant I used was from an aussie supplier so cannot help with the sourcing of an orange sorry  . Honestly just keep at it you will find what makes you happy :0). I might do a vid in a few weeks time I have done one basic one on sculpting the tops of soap but might be fun to make a making soap video too will keep you posted. I am on a stint of nights now so need time to recover


----------



## karenbeth (May 25, 2013)

What beautiful soap you make Lynn! I just went to your facebook page. Incredibloe. I,m very new to this soap making business tho I have read and read. Can you tell me what supplier you use in Oz. I live in the country and find it hard to find stuff. Thanks for any info.


----------



## newbie (May 25, 2013)

THanks, Lynn. I know I never have the soap set up just right to make the tops. It is either too thin or it seems like it's grainy/applesaucy and doesn't look nice and smooth like yours. I use micas (TKB or COnservatorie) for the colorants but yes, I totally botched this one. I have gotten nice colors before but this just stunk. Also, I used a cardboard box to get the upright shape and set it out in the cold so it wouldn't gel and the dog knocked it over before it had fully set, so it was all dented and squashy. The whole thing was a bust, except the lather on this bar is really good!


----------



## kazmi (May 25, 2013)

Newbie, I'm still working on doing the nice swirls too.  There are a some videos on youtube you can watch that focus on some techniques.  They have helped me to get my tops a little nicer.  But will still take a lot more practice.


----------



## hlee (May 25, 2013)

Your soaps are just beautiful! I love your delicate looking swirls and great color combos.


----------



## Lynnz (May 26, 2013)

LOL Newbie your too funny well I am glad that the soap lathers well and bet it smells good and that is what counts at the end of the day!!!! Hey KarenBeth welcome to the forum...............Check out the Brites colourant selection at Aussie Soap Supplies it is awesome colourant and I was scared that the Orange Sanguino soap I did would give orange suds as very bright but it didn't :0)


----------



## karenbeth (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Lynn. Are they also good for EO's? ey seem so expensive here compared to the prices US people talk about.


----------



## bodhi (May 26, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## mel z (May 26, 2013)

Absolutely lovely soap! Love the color and the swirl, very inspirational.

And I wish Victorian Violets was an EO!


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2013)

I'd love a tutorial on your soaps, any day, Lynn! Not the tops, as I've seen that one many times, for all the good it's done me, and I still think you should copyright the name, "Lynn Tops". I'd love to see one on how you do your pours into your upright mold and how you gauge your colors.


----------



## Mandarin (May 26, 2013)

Your soap is just beautiful!!!


----------



## three_little_fishes (May 26, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful! The colors are amazing and the swirls are great!


----------



## SueSoap (May 28, 2013)

Your soaps are so nice to look at.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chicklet (May 30, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## newbie (Jun 3, 2013)

I was so excited to see your video of your pour for the tri-color swirl! I can't wait for the cutting pictures and you next wispy swirl one. Thank you so much for doing that, Lynn.
 I couldn't see what you use for your wooden spoon for swirling. Is it really a spoon? It looked a little like a tongue depressor but I didn't get a clear look. Oops, I just put the link up to video #1. Video #2 has the pour in it but you can get there by going to the first one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOvBld78yqs[/ame]


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 3, 2013)

Newbie I use the handle part of the wooden spoon to swirl as it give more definition less whispy like


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

Such beautiful soaps...as usual Lynnz!! I really enjoyed the youtube video also, thanks for sharing that newbie.


----------

